
The robot will see you now: could computers take over medicine entirely? - ALee
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/jul/29/the-robot-will-see-you-now-could-computers-take-over-medicine-entirely
======
zunzun
Once they can prescribe opioids, then yes.

